# put off by raw?!!



## bellamia (Feb 7, 2010)

please advise! to all who don't know details i will bore u with them. my mia 1 1/2 yr old has suddenly stopped eating raw! i am upset because i really believe it was doing her good. she used to eat 1 small meal eukanuba(verylittle) with ground cooked lean beef, and the second one= raw. now it seems she'd rather starve than eat even 1 chicken leg raw. summers are oppresive here in texas so she isn't getting much of excercise, so when i try to let her go hungry in the hope that she will eat (raw) when she is ravenous, she just smells it and leaves it be!. do not want to starve her but am willing to do so for a day if it means she will go back to happily eating it.
FYI she is and always was a very 'small' eater . butthese days insipte of v little activity she seems hungry only for little kibble with her cooked beef. i don't mind this but i would like her to hv her raw once a day atleast like before . i know the gerneral opn is that one cannot mix raw and cooked or kibble, app its either or. but it has worked until now for us! so please advise. shall i put my foot down and have her eat nothing but raw one day or just conceed to the fact that raw days have taken a back seat btw she is otherwise healhty etc etc. thanx


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

She may be bored with chicken leg 1/4's. 
Raw turkey necks are usually a favorite, I would try a 1/3 of a tom neck or a whole hen neck and add a bit of musclemeat&organmeat to complete the meal. 
My dogs aren't really happy if I feed the same thing over and over, they like variety.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

bellamia said:


> my mia 1 1/2 yr old has suddenly stopped eating raw!


What else have you tried giving her - other than chicken? Have you changed chicken sources - maybe the chicken you currently have is a bit off. Some dogs can be picky about that.


----------



## bellamia (Feb 7, 2010)

well, she never ever took to any other raw meat than chicken and turkey. tried beef, lamb everything, she likes those but not raw! I haven given her turkey in a while so perhaps will try that. maybe the chicken was off, I don't think so cause we all ate from the same batch(obviously not raw:laugh. will try again. thanks you all!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

They need some variety, if I feed the same thing for more than four days in a row, they get bored and don't eat or barely eat. 

Also, try some canned mackrel....that's my go-to food if they're not eating. I've also found somewhere to buy ground fish which they LOVE.


----------



## bellamia (Feb 7, 2010)

thank you all. just an update! today i was hellbent on not giving in to her so fed her very little kibble with ground beef which she lapped up and then in the eve, fed her raw 1 turkey neck and 1 chick breast fillet. she ate the fillet(she loves that but it has no bone!) and took a few bites of the neck and left it. i also hv beef neck bones which she used to chew on reluctantly before and hv bought them after months. i know she is famished now, only 1 fillet is not enough , i feel bad, but if she tells me shes hungry she has a choice of the beef bone or her leftover turkey neck!aaaaah! my children even don't get this treatment and always complain she is my fav child!
and bye the way what is ground fish? as in- is it called that or is it a type of fish? thanx.


----------



## bellamia (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## bellamia (Feb 7, 2010)

there is my fatty!


----------



## Gib Laut (Feb 21, 2010)

bellamia said:


> fed her raw 1 turkey neck and 1 chick breast fillet. she ate the fillet(she loves that but it has no bone!) and took a few bites of the neck and left it.


mine is eating a little off these days too.....it has been outrageously hot. But, he goes through phases sometimes anyway. I have found that sometimes he will chow down his MM breakfast but not want to work at the RMB dinner, licks and licks, odd chew but seems to just give up lol....other times it's the other way around...provided he's not going on for days like this, I let him decide when he wants to finish it....doesn't finish breakfast, well it's there with dinner also.....he regulates himself well and fasts himself on his own occasionally. Other times, like a child, he needs to be redirected and instructed to eat as it's dinner time!.....who says there not just like kids!!!!

If only our raw fed dogs knew how the other half live!!:wild:


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

We get course ground whitefish, or Pacific Hake. They love it!

Is it bones she's having trouble with? Have you checked her teefers to make sure everything is fine?


----------



## bellamia (Feb 7, 2010)

thankx! i have thought about checking in her mouth. maybe something is up? will do that now.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

beef neck bones can be pretty hard, I would not feed them personally. I guess it depends on the dog. Maybe there _is_ something going on dentally.


----------

